# CoachRobs Lawn



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

I am going to try and document my progress on here as much as possible. I am a high school Baseball coach so I may lag behind depending on how many games I have that week.

We moved into our new construction last September. My grass is tiff 419 and I was able to get around 8 weeks of growth last year after the sod was put down. Roughly 6k sqft.

Equipment Aquired over the off season:
Jacobsen Greens king 522 - HOC extension
Jacobsen Greens king 522a with groomer
************ machine
My4sons sprayer with tee jet nozzles
Prodiamine 65
Tnex PGR
Homemade HOC Bar

Yesterday I scalped down to .4 and sprayed the prodiamine. My yard is very unlevel but was happy overall with the scalp. I will be getting 6 yards of sand to level in a few months.

This will be my first year using prodiamine and PGR. Plan to maintain at .5 all year.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Here are some pictures of my previous yard maintained with a 20 year old mclane.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Good looking lawn! Looking forward to watching the progress.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm also a high school baseball coach as well as softball in the fall. So I get where you are coming from with it being tough to keep up during season.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

It's good having another coach on the board.

I am a football and baseball coach here in the San Antonio area so I know about falling behind with the yard work when the seasons get going.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

I was able to get a little yard work done today. I had a small area inbetween my driveway and sidewalk that I removed the mulch and put in crushed marble. I also have a tree and mailbox in the hell strip that I was not able to fit my mower. So I tore up the grass and mulched the whole area. It always amazes me the rubble you find in the soil of a new construction. Plan to do the beds and other trees tomorrow.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Home builders don't believe in dumpsters. They prefer to bury the construction debris in your lawn.

It's your housewarming gift!


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Starting to see some green come in. I lowered the sewer clean out to below ground in an irrigation box. Also put down first app of balanced fertilizer.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Lowering the clean out was an excellent idea. What balanced Fert are you using? Im going with a 14-14-14 (Lesco brand) from my local SiteOne. Im holding off to put it down next month as I thought it might be a tad early. Overall great progress on your yard!


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

I just go with the cheapest at a big box store. Since I haven't done a soil test yet. I believe it is 15-5-10 starter fertilizer. My apps the rest of the year will be from a local Atwood's that has a straight nitrogen fertilizer. Planning on doing the soil test after being in our house for a year and taking care of all the small thing I need to get done to efficiently reel mow.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

The front yard is really starting to green up. Back yard is lagging behind. Planning to mulch and trench the beds next when I find some time. Any ideas of the dead grass by the fence? The is where most of the water drains. Lack of sunlight maybe? This grass grew in when the sod was laid last year.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Well I am right in the middle of district and not been able to get as much lawn work in as i would like but had a good morning. Got the yard mowed at .5 with the Jacobsen 522a before the rain. Then went to Home Depot to get a gas edger and ended up with something else. Got the weed trimmer 30 dollars off. Weather and schedule have not allowed me to get an herbicide down yet but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Have a little dew on the grass this morning


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

I sprayed the weeds that recently grew in. I realized it was the same weeds that where growing while my house was being built. So basically the builders moved some dirt and then put the sod down. The weeds are starting to wilt so I'll do another treatment in a few days. I was also able to get a mow in last night as the sun was going down. Here are some pictures from this morning. Also what are your thoughts on taking the stakes out of my trees? They have been in since last August but I am not able to trench around the mulch and the weed eater just doesn't get low enough to make it look good.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

if you do decide to take the stakes out, good luck. I had to use my truck to pull mine out. they were at least 6" below the surface.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

District Champs! This field gets most of my attention through out baseball season mowing it 3 times a week. Playoffs in a few weeks. These photos where taken earlier in the year and the Rye grass is much darker. I dont have any recent photos of the field.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Do yall have a reel mower at your school or do you just get a regular zero turn?


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

When I mow for practice I use a John Deere rider and when I mow for games I use a grasshopper zero turn. Our field is not level enough for a reel mower. Hopefully we should have that taken care of after this summer.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Used my older 522 greens king this morning instead of the newer 522a and it cut awesome. I also used my new Ryobi 40v edger for the first time. Yard is coming along, still need a major leveling job.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

joerob2211 said:


> Starting to see some green come in. I lowered the sewer clean out to below ground in an irrigation box. Also put down first app of balanced fertilizer.


Hey Coach. Congrats on the district championship. Curious how you lowered your cleanout? I have one in my front yard that I'd like to lower too. Did you have to cut the pvc and then glue the cleanout back on? Love the idea of the "access box" around it. Thanks.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> joerob2211 said:
> 
> 
> > Starting to see some green come in. I lowered the sewer clean out to below ground in an irrigation box. Also put down first app of balanced fertilizer.
> ...


I cut the old cap off to where it was below ground level. I purchased a new coupling and cap from Home Depot then you just glue it on. It is pretty awkward cutting the pvc because you don't have much room to work.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

joerob2211 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > joerob2211 said:
> ...


Thank you. I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

I have not been able to post in while with baseball going on. We lost in the second round of the playoffs this weekend so I was able to do some yard work. I did make a change with my mower. I previously had two 522 jakes and they both cut great but they were to big for my yard and I am trying to keep my grass between .5 and 1 inch so they where not very logical. I ended up selling both jakes and purchased a new California trimmer. Let me tell you it cut awesome and so much easier to maneuver. I cut at 1 inch in this photo. My grass was probably 3 inches tall and I went to town and it worked flawlessly. I plan to scalp down to 3/8 and sand in the next couple of weeks, then maintain at 5/8.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Morning close up shot of the grass.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Well I finally got quite a bit accomplished in the yard today. I trenched my flower bed and also around the tree. Made the decision to go ahead and cut the wire on the tree because I couldn't handle not being able to mow around it and only try to weed eat. I also scalped the yard down to .75 with the cal trimmer. I have 6 yards of sand being delivered tomorrow. Might be to much but I guess you could never have enough sand. Also bought a gorilla cart that is awesome. Glad I went with the bigger size. I'll take pictures and try to stay updated on the leveling.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

joerob2211 said:


> Well I finally got quite a bit accomplished in the yard today. I trenched my flower bed and also around the tree. Made the decision to go ahead and cut the wire on the tree because I couldn't handle not being able to mow around it and only try to weed eat. I also scalped the yard down to .75 with the cal trimmer. I have 6 yards of sand being delivered tomorrow. Might be to much but I guess you could never have enough sand. Also bought a gorilla cart that is awesome. Glad I went with the bigger size. I'll take pictures and try to stay updated on the leveling.


Nice job and love it when the kids help :thumbup:


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

Looking good. Can't wait to see the progress once you level. Where are you getting your sand from? Are you using Masonry?


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

elm34 said:


> Looking good. Can't wait to see the progress once you level. Where are you getting your sand from? Are you using Masonry?


I am using screened Masonry sandy and I got it from Texas Sand and Gravel. Ordered yesterday and delivered this morning. I only ordered 6 yards but the ticket i received after delivery said 10 :shock: . So I may have some extra sand lol.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sand was here when I got home from work today. Time to start spreading. Does this look like more than 6 yards to you guys? Never order dirt before, seems like a lot.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Update: about to spread front yard, sand is wet


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Spread, drag, water. I will let it dry out tomorrow and drag again.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Finished with the back yard last night. It took 51 loads of sand in the gorilla cart and I was whipped. Waiting on the rain.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Leveling update: It has been 5 days since I finished leveling. Have worked the sand with a baseball rake pretty much everyday.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Just think in another week you will be saying :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Leveling: it has been 7 days and went ahead and mowed. Also fertilized with a quick release fertilizer. Hard to stay patient.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Not able to mow so I had to fill my time. I can say I do not want to see and Allen wrench ever again.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

11 days post level, just a quick mow and hopefully get some rain tomorrow.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

joerob2211 said:


> Not able to mow so I had to fill my time. I can say I do not want to see and Allen wrench ever again.


Awesome space you created...


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

14 days since leveling, back was to wet to mow. Grass is growing like crazy. I already found plenty of spots that will need more sand lol.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Got the back yard mowed. Grass is really starting to fill in. Hopefully in a couple weeks I can reset and cut lower.


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

Looking good man!


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Cutting one notch shorter on the Cal Trimmer with a double cut on the back. I like this cut much better, should be between .6 to .7. Will probably do my first ever app of PGR next week.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Very nice Coach... Keep us posted on your thoughts about PGR plz.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Quick cut today, PGR and FEature next week before I go out of town.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

looks awesome....your poor neighbor.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Morning dew


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks @ctrav , @Bmossin , @Alex_18 .

I have a lot of spraying to do next week.

PGR
FEature
Bifen XTS

First time for all of these so I will keep you updated on how it goes.

Today I am watching some tech baseball and relaxing.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks @Austinite for the info on these lights. I was wondering all day if they where going to come on. Sure enough they did and they look great.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

That looks great! Love it!


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Cut and edge tonight. Front yard is looking solid and backyard has a little ways to go. Don't mind the edging on the back yard. My battery died after I got through with the front. Hopefully I can put down PGR and FEature tomorrow.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Mowed

Finished weed eating (need a landscape blade in a bad way)

Applied Tnex @ .25/1k and FEature @ 1.5oz/1k

See how it turns out, I'll be leaving for Mexico in a week for a week. Also not really confident in my spray pattern but I barely had anything left in the tank. About to put some reins on the Traeger!


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

BBQ


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

It has been 4 days since my PGR app and only got maybe one bucket of clippings for the whole yard. I was mowing every other day. The suppression is for sure working but I did get some yellowing. I will hit it with some fertilizer before I leave for Mexico.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

And now it is coming down in sheets! Gotta love some rain after a mow.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Up in my neck of the woods its really raining hard. A good thing since the lawn was showing a little heat stress and now I won't have to water this week. Have not run the sprinkler system all year thus far :thumbup:

Your lawn is looking good and the yellowing will be gone after this rain unless its a PGR side effect.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Yeah I think it is from the PGR since it was my first application. It says on the label that it may cause yellowing for a week. I still have some leveling to do.


----------



## Jewall84 (May 11, 2019)

Looking good after just 1 month post leveling! I've already touched up some spots and see a bunch more I could do. Hesitant to put any more sand down with the crazy downpours we've had lately. I haven't gone down the PGR rabbit hole yet but I'm sure I will soon. I'll follow your PGR progress like I did the leveling project!


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Well it has been a while since I made a post. I was out of town for 6 days. I am on the tail end of my first ever application of PGR and it is AWESOME! I hadn't mowed in 8 days and didn't know what to expect when I got back home. I mowed the yard on the same height that I have been maintaining all summer. First two pictures are before the mow and the last two are after a double cut. Comparison of grass is between mine and my neighbors. Also plan to fertilize tomorrow.

Do you guys apply your next application when the greenkeeper app is completely out of days or do you apply a few days prior?


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Two days ago I applied 34-0-0 fertilizer and yeaterday I applied the second round of PGR.

.25/1k
2 Oz/1k FEature

Front yard is looking great. Backyard is lagging behind. I believe it is because I will need to do another leveling job next year. But overall I am happy where it is at for the grass only being down for 9 months.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Nicely done Coach...


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Morning dew


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

This is probably the best I have ever had my yard looking, even in my last house. I feel that my grass took better to the PGR with the second app. The grass in the front looks darker because of the shade.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Since I have had so much time on my hands from using PGR. I decided to build out some frames for the bathroom mirrors. Our builder was going to charge $400 per mirror and I did all of these for under $100.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

PGR worked great again. I wasn't able to mow for 9 days and cut on the same height. Added third application as well.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Not much has changed. I am starting to see some heat stress so I bumped up the watering a few minutes per zone. Mowed, edged, and fertilized. I only got a picture of the back.

Start back to work tomorrow to get ready for football. Going to be blistering for two-a-days.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Football practice starts tomorrow so I won't have as much time for the yard or to keep this updated.

Last week I raised the height of cut up one notch which is somewhere around .9 and fertilized. My grass really responded. Doesn't look to bad for not get hardly any rain for the last month.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Double cut the front and back. Also sprayed PGR and FEature. I was a couple days late on the PGR. We will see if it has any effect on the grass.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Well we are through two-a-days for football so I will be getting a little more time on the weekends. Had practice 12 of the last 14 days and start back to school tomorrow. I was able to get a mow in late last night right when the sun was going down. Also fertilized.

Do anyone have recommendations for a ground cover plant under this live oak. I am done with the mulch in this area.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Well I mowed the front at 3/4" and the back at 1" yesterday and was not very happy with it. Decided to do a late summer scalp. Went ahead and scalped the front and the back down to 5/8". Yesterday was the last day of PGR suppression and I will fertilize in a few days. Let's see how it responds. I also underestimated the amount of clippings.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Two weeks into football season and not much time for the yard. Very happy how it recovered from the mini scalp and how it is handling the heat. Plus no rain for the last six weeks or insight.

Cut at .75


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Backlap
Cut at 1"
Edge
Blow

Blowup arriving in a few hours so we will see what damage it will cause.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

There goes the grass


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Looks great coach. That blowup just
Gives more
Reason to do some work in the yard.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

My yard is hanging on but I have moved on for the winter. We seeded the baseball field two weeks ago and I was able to get my school to purchase a 1999 3100d from a local golf course. Sidewinder with 1700 hours and had been sitting for 5 years. It runs, hydraulic if's work and cuts. I finished cleaning it today and plan to drain the gas and oil.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

First mow with the reel master. It cut awesome and made quick work of the infield and outfield. Maintenance put the seed down about a week after I scalped so I am still working on getting my dormant bermuda cut back down. This is cut around 1.75.


----------

